# A great day



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

After making close to twenty stands this past weekend, many miles on the truck and me, I had two pay off on Sunday. Its amazing how one stand can make my whole year worth while :mrgreen: Nothin better than seeing a short tail sneak up on ya to ten yards


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

8) Very Cool!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A geat day indeed!!

Which call sound brought the kitty in?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice cat! how did you get him in? If you don't mind telling.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

oh baby... NICE. good on ya man.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Nice cat! how did you get him in? If you don't mind telling.


About two weeks ago me and a buddy were hunting in an area and cut a bobcat track in the snow while hunting. We tried and tried with no luck but I had no plans this weekend and drove out there again and throught I would give it a try. No snow really, most had melted and decided to make a day of it calling. The cool part was the tall grass, I seen her once at about 150 yds (at the time thought it was a fox becuase of how red she is). I had one of the cottontail calls playing. When I seen her, I switched over to a mouse squeker. I caught one more glimpse of her at about fifty yards for a split second and realized what I had, never seen her again for almost five minutes, the next time I saw her she was at fifteen yards and closing and in the crosshairs.

The funniest part is this area I was at has been beat to death with people calling. When I got back to my truck, I loaded her and the yote up, was just ready to pull out and I had a guy pull up and proceed to tell me he had just got done calling in the exact area earlier that morning, and to tell me I was wasting my time, I just giggled and said "I guess I better find a new spot, I was wondering why I didnt see anything" :lol:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

great job man, what are you doing with the cat?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> great job man, what are you doing with the cat?


I will probably just rug the cat, the two-three hundred dollars I might get for her on the fur market isnt worth the memory IMO, but it is oftly tempting.


----------

